# More fish problems -_-



## Nameless (Jan 8, 2012)

There is some white poo in my betta fish tank. I'm about to check the water stuff, but I ordered Prazi-Pro from amazon just in case it turns out to be an internal parasite (read something about white poop and parasites, so I figured it would be useful in the future, even if I don't end up needing it now).

My question is, if it turns out to be a parasite, how will I be able to tell? And if it isn't, what else could it be? I feed her Omega One freeze dried blood worms (just switched from Top Fin blood worms) if that matters, as I read something about it saying it could be a sign of a poor diet.


----------

